# US Immigration Consultants in Dubai



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi

I'm a 25-year old woman living in Dubai. I'm interested in migrating to the US. I would like to know if there are any immigration consultancy firms here in Dubai that deal in US immigration. I was able to find a few through Google, but I came across numerous complaints and bad reviews. Can anyone recommend a good, reputable firm, based on their personal experience?


Thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't say about the firms in Dubai, sure there are some. But please do be aware that the U.S does not have a system of immigration similar to Canada, U.K (they've changed it up recently too), Australia, New Zealand etc.., basically there isn't a point system implemented in America. 

The only ways of immigrating there, that I know of, would either be via getting a job there and then maybe getting sponsored by your employer for permanent residency (becoming rarer), or via marriage, or via the investment of approx 300,000 USD into a business in the U.S which then grants you the right to be there.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Can't say about the firms in Dubai, sure there are some. But please do be aware that the U.S does not have a system of immigration similar to Canada, U.K (they've changed it up recently too), Australia, New Zealand etc.., basically there isn't a point system implemented in America. The only ways of immigrating there, that I know of, would either be via getting a job there and then maybe getting sponsored by your employer for permanent residency (becoming rarer), or via marriage, or via the investment of approx 300,000 USD into a business in the U.S which then grants you the right to be there.


I believe the investment EB5 visa are 500,000. I know a lawyer based in Chicago who does this.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

mehranR said:


> I believe the investment EB5 visa are 500,000. I know a lawyer based in Chicago who does this.


You are probably right, maybe it went up recently, the only reason I remeber was because a career counselor once joked that the easiest way to invest was to get a McDonalds franchise lol, apprently at the time the investment was equivalent to the threshold ...


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

And the only reason u know this number is that I was approached by the lawyer to start and manage a chain of dental businesses for him in Chicago, I just didn't want to move and live in Chicago.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

mehranR said:


> And the only reason u know this number is that I was approached by the lawyer to start and manage a chain of dental businesses for him in Chicago, I just didn't want to move and live in Chicago.


Sorry. I meant the only reason I know this number.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You are fine, no worries, I do remember thinking and consequently asking about why a person with 300K or 500K tax free would really want to immigrate anywhere. Certainly they are doing fine where they are to have that kind of cash at hand (certain situations such as persecution etc excluded of course)


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Can't say about the firms in Dubai, sure there are some. But please do be aware that the U.S does not have a system of immigration similar to Canada, U.K (they've changed it up recently too), Australia, New Zealand etc.., basically there isn't a point system implemented in America.
> 
> The only ways of immigrating there, that I know of, would either be via getting a job there and then maybe getting sponsored by your employer for permanent residency (becoming rarer), or via marriage, or via the investment of approx 300,000 USD into a business in the U.S which then grants you the right to be there.


There is also diversity program, but I don't think India is an eligible country for that program. Plus I think it is 50K visas out of about 7 million applicants.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> There is also diversity program, but I don't think India is an eligible country for that program. Plus I think it is 50K visas out of about 7 million applicants.


Yeah that would be what is commonly referred to as the Green Card lottery ... India hasn't been elegible since the early 90's I think. Enough Indians there ...


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

That correct, diversity is one of the major ways certain nationalities can get to US. It's mainly for those that cannot get visa to us under normal circumstances and also due to government relations. Iran being one of those. However there are certain restrictions for that too. Information can be found in the travel.state.gov under the Diversity Visa program


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, Indians and a few other nationalities can't take part in the lottery, 'cuz they have well-exceeded their quota in the past few years. And since I don't have USD 500,000, the investor visa isn't an option either, sadly.

From my research, I've learnt that my best option is to be offered a job, then apply for the H1B visa, which has a validity of 3-5 years, and then during that period, apply for the Green Card/PR. I have applied for jobs online, but I don't know how feasible that is. Also, the US government has placed restrictions on the number of H1B visas firms can sponsor, so that's further going to decrease my chances. 

I recently got a call from an immigration consultant here in Dubai, and she said that they'd help me find a job through a lawyer in the States, in about 8-10 months. Based on my education and work experience, she did say I had a good chance. She said the total cost for all the paperwork and lawyer fees would come up to AED 7,000, but I'd have to pay a 50% advance to get things going. 

I did a bit of Googling, and read several negative reviews about this firm, so I'm quite skeptical. Is it ok to mention the name of the firm here on this forum? It would really help to learn about other people's experiences with them, and understand their credibility.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

If your education and experience make you a good candidate to get an H1 visa I would think you are also smart enough to recognize an obvious scam. If not, I offer the same services and promises but only ask AED 2500 up front.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I suppose I could give you info of two lawyers, one in LA who has fond some work for us and my wife's cousins and uncle in the past, the other one a friend and he is in Chicago. Both are immigration lawyers and they could give you all info you need and also may be able to get you in touch with the right people. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

mehranR said:


> I suppose I could give you info of two lawyers, one in LA who has fond some work for us and my wife's cousins and uncle in the past, the other one a friend and he is in Chicago. Both are immigration lawyers and they could give you all info you need and also may be able to get you in touch with the right people. Let me know if you are interested.


OMG, that would be great!! 

It occurred to me earlier this evening that I should probably directly approach a lawyer in the US, instead of going through shady firms here. 
And LA is where I am looking to move, so, yes, please do give me their details!!  Much appreciated!


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I sent you the info for the one in LA. I worked with her around 6-7 years ago and you could tell her that Mehran from Tucson referred you. That recommendation is enough to charge you 10 times more


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Not everyone realizes it but Indians can take part in the Diversity Lottery as long as they were born in an eligible country..


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Not everyone realizes it but Indians can take part in the Diversity Lottery as long as they were born in an eligible country..


Really ? So say an indian citizen born in the UAE can participate ? Never heard of this, doesn't apply to me but good to know..


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

mehranR said:


> I sent you the info for the one in LA. I worked with her around 6-7 years ago and you could tell her that Mehran from Tucson referred you. That recommendation is enough to charge you 10 times more


may you please share the information with me also. i am also interested in getting H1B visa. please share the consultant details.

thanks,
[/snip/


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

saraswat said:


> Really ? So say an indian citizen born in the UAE can participate ? Never heard of this, doesn't apply to me but good to know..


Also, an Indian citizen married to a citizen of a country eligible for the DV is able to enter the DV lottery.


----------



## IA2010 (Sep 6, 2015)

*H1b*

Dear Mehran, 
I am also interested in applying for H1-B visa . can I have the email address of laywer please . I am Engineer by profession and have 10 years of experience . 
regards
Idrees


----------



## hirenvm (May 15, 2016)

Can anyone please send me genuine H1B consultants details. I wan to file H1B visa for me.


----------

